# 500 'new' vintage Chevrolets at Nebraska auction



## CHamilton (Sep 27, 2013)

500 'new' vintage Chevrolets at Nebraska auction





SEE ALL 40 PHOTOS »






> The cars from the Lambrecht Chevrolet Dealership will be sold at auction this weekend.
> 
> When Ray Lambrecht, who ran the dealership with his wife Mildred for 50 years, would get in a new model year car he would put any unsold cars from the previous model year into storage along with any used car trade-ins that remained at the dealership for too long. Many were stored outdoors on the farm.
> 
> These leftover cars along with dealership memorabilia will be sold at the auction. Many of his 500 cars being offered at the auction have never been titled and have less than 20 miles on them.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 29, 2013)

I love all the fins lined up in a row. :wub:

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\///////////////​
The picture of all the keys reminds me of a conversation I had with one of my mechanics. I was retrieving my car after he did some work on it and when he was giving me my key back he removed the little paper I.D. tag on a string. I must have made some comment about keeping everyone's keys straight. He then told me he once had a dream where someone had removed all the little ID tags from all the keys of the cars in his shop and he was running around in a panic trying to figure out which keys belonged to which car!

I guess you'd call it a mechanic's nightmare?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 29, 2013)

The "Batman" Chevys were probably Chevrolets Worst Looking Car Ever!  They could'a showed the "Vets! :wub:


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 29, 2013)

The $142,000 Pickup: Truck With 1.3 Miles Tops Vintage Car Auction
View slideshow




> A car auction unlike any other is going on this weekend in Pierce, Neb., where hundreds of cars that were stockpiled by a Chevrolet dealer are finally being sold — many for the first time. The Lambrecht Chevrolet collection stretches back to the 1950s and has drawn bids and interest from around the world....
> 
> The vehicles include trucks, sedans, and sports cars — some of them with only a couple of miles on their odometer. They're a mix of models that never sold and trade-ins that the dealership's owner, Ray Lambrecht, decided not to sell. About 25 were stored indoors; others were left to face the elements in a field near the Lambrecht family's home.
> 
> ...


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 29, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> The "Batman" Chevys were probably Chevrolets Worst Looking Car Ever!  They could'a showed the "Vets! :wub:


That was the '59 Chevy, and I learned how to drive in one of those tanks.

There was an urban legend that those rear wings could produce aerodynamic lift at high speed. Motor Trend tested it, and found (not surprisingly) it was bunk. Pity. I have to admit that I tried my best to get that thing to fly on several occasions.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 30, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> The "Batman" Chevys were probably Chevrolets Worst Looking Car Ever!


A good friend of mine from high school had a '60 Chevy Impala sedan. A true boat. In size, ride, and in the way it drove.

Then, when he got his first 'real job,' he bought a black '59 Cadillac Fleetwood sedan, which he named 'Bubba.' Why a '59 Fleetwood? Because, as he put it: "It's the ugliest car ever made in Amerca!"


----------

